# Automatic change over on Gas Bottles



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Probably simple answer having just purchased a Autocruise how does the change over gas system work.I note between the bottles there is a item which show colours between green and red and this can twist round.Previous owner forgot to mention the workings of this and the book tells you little.Also the main skylight I can see how to begin opening it push the buttons on the two catches but do you then lift or slide along.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Grumpyman,
the auto change over is as far as I understand from mine (still getting used to it) quite simple, fill up or fit full bottles rotate cap over red/green bit so indicator on side lines up with bottle you wish to use indicator will be green then and when bottle is empty will switch over to second bottle. The more red you see means the less gas you have left. Hope this helps.
As for the skylight am afraid I dont know but maybe the bump up will help
Rob


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

We have one of these on the static. Don't use it as there is quite a bit of gas left when changeover device says a bottle is empty. This is important to us as gas is the single most expensive item (next to the rent) and you have to maximise what you get. In winter when not using the changeover unit we get up to 3 more days. When a bottle only lasts 10 to 12 days in a cold period when the central heating is in use you can see 3 more days is quite a gain. We found this out on our last site (150 vans) where no one uses the auto changeover for this very reason.

I know this does not answer your question but hope it is helpful to anyone who has one of these devices.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

High Grumpyman 
The way it work is from new 2 full bottles both turned on valve set to either one and the flag shows green when bottle empty the valve will switch over to the full one butt the control knob will remain pointing at the now empty one and the flag will turn red. Switch control knob over to full bottle and the flag goes back to green replace empty bottle and turn on, when the second bottle is empty the valve will again switch back to the new full bottle but the flag will show red as the control knob is pointing at the empty bottle again. 
For all this to work you must have both bottles turned on gas will only drain from one bottle at a time, the flags only show gas or no gas and no stage in between as stated above. 
A bit protracted but hope this is helpful 

Regards Wobby


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Wobby mine seems to alter showing a mix of green and red, is it then faulty? We are new to this system and got no instructions from supplier (its a Gaslow refillable system) 
Grumpyman go with Wobby's advice as I may well be in error. sorry.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi rapidorob 

Hope the tone of my previous post didn't offend? 
The change over valve works on pressure and if you have say a fridge running which has a very low consumption level the the valve may appear to be indicating how much gas is left when in fact the bottle is nearing empty. 

Kind regards Wobby


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Quote>
wobby Posted: Today - 06:07 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi rapidorob 

Hope the tone of my previous post didn't offend? 

Hi Wobby not at all, we have a slight problem in that when I topped up in France last week the second bottle refused to fill up and am struggling with "why?" the previous time all seemed to be okay, however I only physically tested the weight of the bottles as the cost seemed very low for two bottles. Will try topping up again tomorrow in UK, but I doubt it was a French lpg point that was at fault.
As an aside the french lpg pump connection is far easier to use than the fiddle about then twist then pull lever back,press button, UK one! It is insert, pull back, press button ( some have button hold down latches too, so no tired thumbs!) The only inconvenience is screwing in the adaptor.(which are available in some fuel stations)


----------

